# Possible sick deer?



## RGD2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Picked this guy up on my trail cam last week. Also posted in Trail Cam pics. NewB mistake didn't see this topic. Is there reason to be concerned? Do deer get mange?


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

Sheeding his summer coat to his winter coat.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

I'd be concerned about the total lack of vegetation on the ground. What area is that?


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

Not a thing to be concerned about he is just shedding as mentioned. Its perfectly normal.


----------

